
Turbofan Engine Model (.NET) - artfulhacker
https://github.com/artfulhacker/Turbofan-Engine-Model
======
tf_enthusiast
This is great, I remember when I was in grad school, I was chatting with my
professor and he mentioned how all the turbofan data that was (at the time)
available was rather out dated. The models we used made some egregious
assumptions. A lot of our effort was wasted validating data that ultimately
proved to be largely inaccurate.

I hope this will encourage researchers to collect accurate data and make it
available publicly. Kudos to this team!

